# where to start for 6 year old?



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

My son is 6, and he's been asking Santa for a "steam train" this year. He has some of the Fisher Price Geotrax & all the kids love them, but he wants a steam set because he thinks it will be faster. I have no idea where to even begin .... what set/brand is appropriate for his age? My budget is around $50-$100 .... do you have any suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

For a 6-year-old, you're going to need some serious bargain hunting as I would not recommend anything other than Lionel. They do offer the Thomas the Tank Engine set, but you could probably find a good used set on eBay as well.

Here's a Polar Express set that is battery operated for under $100...

http://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom/gift...mbo=null&dimComboVal=null&catId=SearchResults


----------



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

his main reason for wanting this type of train set is that he thinks it will be faster, but the ones that I've seen I seem to remember being about the same....do you know if that's true?

He probably would like that Polar Express one; that's one of his favorite movies & we just did the ride this weekend.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Well...at least he'll get good, practical lessons in physics. They will go faster---then jump the track...:thumbsup:


----------



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

True

We took him to a local model train show 2 years ago, and he's been wanting something like that ever since.

I found 2 sets on ebay, one of them looks just like that Polar Express set from JCP and then this one looks promising:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110980483702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That's just the kind of set you're looking for...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

naomi02 said:


> He probably would like that Polar Express one; that's one of his favorite movies & we just did the ride this weekend.


I think you answered your question with this quote.
And it is in your price range, I am sure he will like it.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The Thomas sets are pretty durable and fast if that's what he's looking for. My kids had the Geotrax as well.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

This is the set I started with 14 years ago when I was 3 years old. It survived me, meaning it's pretty durable. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Big-...683690?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4abebdb56a

That auction is just an example. I think you can find better deals on them, but i also think it's made a little better than the set you posted the link to. Assuming the budget allows, I'd recommend one of the Lionel Pennsylvania or New York Central flyer sets. They also came with a slightly more powerful transformer, one more freight car, as well as a few extras like a die-cast semi and trailer, various crates, pipes and other things to load the truck and train with and possibly some other items. For the price, it's a pretty nice set.

I know i enjoyed running it too fast, and it flew off the track many times. Still runs great though and doesn't look too bad either. The locomotive survived a 3 foot drop to our concrete basement floor with minimal damage.

Oh, the coal car also has a whistle in it.


----------



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

So what's the difference between O and G gauge?


----------



## t44florida (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the question.... Won't presume to known your child's mentality but I made a big mistake with my own son. He loved Thomas, so I got him a play table, track and lots of cars. Thinking like an adult, I glued the track to the table so he wouldn't have troubles with the cars snagging in grooves. BIG mistake! What he liked most was rearranging the track.... even if the the track plan mad no sense to me. He lost interest until I unglued the track (luckily it was only Hotglue). Afterwards, each time I observed his track, he had rearranged it. If you go with electric trains then I'd go cheap and with larger scale like G. The wheels on small trains are difficult to put on the tracks and derail a lot. Also, kids treat trains/toys rough. I saw a G-scale set in the grocery last week for 59.00. Best, Aj


----------



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

I showed a few to my husband, and he thinks a smaller set like an O gauge would be better, but I think it's mainly because he thinks they have metal tracks. Do the G gauge all have plastic tracks?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

No, only a few sets have the plastic track made for the toy market. Most other G sets are heart stoppingly priced


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I would not consider G-scale as the cheap ones are battery powered as a rule with plastic track. You can get some decent deals on complete O-gauge sets, though $100 is a bit low for a complete set in really good condition.


----------



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

What do you guys think of the Lionel Pennsylvania Freight set? That's the one my husband wants to get, O gauge.


----------



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004L3IKQI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's an excellent starter, and it'll outlast the kid if even reasonable care is taken. 

You may be able to find it at a bit of a better price, but that looks pretty good.

I take it back, that seems to be a great price, especially with free shipping!


----------



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, I looked around quite a bit last night and that seemed to be the best price I could find. A bit more than I originally planned on spending, but that just seems to be what they go for. Without every buying a set before, we are a little nervous to go the ebay route.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

That is a great price. I'd jump on it. Your are not going to find anything new for a better price of that quality. The next step down is going to be the Scout type set and the loco for that is not as rugged (more plaastic than metal) as the Penn Frieght set engine. I have that exact steam engine and it is nice piece. Very rugged and very dependable. Good smoker too. Your best deals are going to be on-line though. For eBay you want to make sure it is a reputable dealer which is easy toi figure out if you look at their history and also ensure they have a 14 day grace period for returns.

In the end THIS IS TRAIN SEASON (aka Christmas) so you are going to usually pay more now than you would in July.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You can find good starter sets at Hobby Lobby (HO Scale anyway.) - they don't carry as much as they used to, but they do have the boxed sets which include track, powerpack, etc. Go online to their website and you can find a 40% off 1 item coupon to get the best deal. They're $90-120, but with the coupon would be $54-$72. Those sets include everything you need to get started. 

http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/weekly.cfm


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I would never recommend an HO scale set for any child under 10 maybe even older. Way to fragile. To really get a child started in electric trains, with a brand new starter set, you need a bigger budget or maybe several members of the family pooling thier funds together. I would start with either Lionel O gauge or LGB G scale. We have helped start one of our friends sons with LGB. His mom and dad didnt like the noise of 3 rail trains and all three of them really love watching my LGB run quietly overhead in our living room. No open gears for pet hair ect to get caught in. Large enough for little hands to put on the track easily. But cost is higher. Somewhere between $150 for a second hand starter set to just under $500 for a brand new starter set. This includes the colorfull Stainz Austrian locomotive and either 2 passenger cars or 2 freight cars, circle of track, power pack and a couple of figures. Lionel is nice, but can be just as expensive if not more. The LGB holds its value better than new Lionel so if the child looses interest, it can be sold to recoup the funds. With LGB the child can also take it safely outdoors, in any weather thier parents will let them play in. Its totaly weatherproof. It wont soil mom's carpet, looks stunning under the Christmas tree as well. You can try Watts Train Station in Zionsville, IN. Dave Watts gets in collections of second hand LGB and probably can put together an affordable starter set. Or there is always ebay. Stay away from Lionel large scale trains, the quality was all over the place, more often problematic than good. Nothing like a problem train to ruin Christmas morning. I know these options are well beyond the stated budget. But growing up, I went thru this exact issues as a child. My parents skimped and got a cheap HO set, it was dead in the water within 1 hour of opening the box. It was returned to the store after Christmas and replaced with a cheap Lionel set. It was dead within a few days! My aunt and uncle came to the rescue, as they were going to Germany between new years day and my b-day in March. I recieved a LGB European passenger train starter set. It still runs with absolutly nothing other than a little oil on the axles and side rods. I got it when I was 8 and I am almost 40 now. Its been handed down to that friends son, still running strong. Good luck and Merry Christmas. Mike and Michele T


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have seen six year olds treat the HO models better than 10 year olds. It really depends on the kiddo. If they are taught at a young age to be careful, then HO would be fine, but I would buy a used, older life-like or bachmann train set that is not model quality for starters.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You should have seen my kids at 3-4 years old, pushing a vintage brass PFM/United C&S Mogul around the kitchen table with their Thomas trains. They learned early on just to ask if they could play with any of my trains. I would show them how to handle certain models and then they were off. The fond memories replaced minor boo boos to the locomotives quite well and my kids have a hardy respect for others trains because of it. Because of those early days, they were welcome at an early age into areas of club layouts that even adults can't get into. I have to dig up a picture of my daughter at age 7, inside a multi-lap helix, motoring my 2 engine, 13 car "Orange Blossom Special" up the hill...:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My kids are 6 and 9 and spend quite a bit of time in the train room moving cars around and driving Thomas, they've been doing this supervised with me for a couple years now and do great. Sure sometimes they have Oops moments, but those are times to teach them not to get angry. That's why I recommended one of the lower end HO kits. If something gets broken, it's usually easily fixed (good enough)


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Size of the trains and track. The Polar Express is great for the young folks...high interest level.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I ran my trains pretty decent. That was when I was 12. Now I'm 21, I run them very carefully and a little too gingerly! I say a O gauge or even G scale is good beginners material. Depends on space also.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

naomi02 said:


> So what's the difference between O and G gauge?


I started this thread with you in mind:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15015

It should give you some idea of the relative sizes of the options.


----------



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone so much! I ended up ordering the Pennsylvania set from amazon...can't wait for it to get here! It was more than I originally planned to spend, but in the long run I think it'll be worth it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure he will love it! Let us know what he thinks.

Maybe you should put it around the tree so when he gets up it's running.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I remember my Marx tinplate set when I was his age...I'd set up the loop over a gap between two carpets in Mom Mom's house. It was truly amazing how high that gap was in the eyes of a seven-year-old...at least 20..no, 30 feet if it was an inch...:thumbsup:

Honest...I'm quite sure it would have been disasterous for the crew if it had jumped the track...


----------



## naomi02 (Nov 26, 2012)

well, the set was a hit!! It's been set up on the kitchen table & he's been running it almost nonstop 

We do have a question, though .... there's a button on the controller that says "bell", but it doesn't appear to do anything. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be like that, or if it's broken?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

What set did you get? If it's a 3-rail Lionel, try changing the wire leads at the track.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Merry Christmas!!*

Hey Naomi, Great to hear about your sons Christmas present and another new adition to the ranks of model railroading. My recruit is 24 now and he got to run his 2-8-0 Consolidation ATSF for a spin around the layout on Christmas day....then he ran the UP Challenger I got as a present... like a wide eyed little boy again. Congrats and make sure you thank Santa!!:laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------

